# moving to paphos



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

Im moving to paphos next month, I am just wondering if i would need to have a set amount of funds in my bank account to come over with?

Many thanks,

Leanne


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

Lea_ash said:


> Im moving to paphos next month, I am just wondering if i would need to have a set amount of funds in my bank account to come over with?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Leanne


Hello Leanne
Are you going to work, or retire ?
Best regards
Jo Valentine


----------



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

Jo Valentine said:


> Hello Leanne
> Are you going to work, or retire ?
> Best regards
> Jo Valentine


Hi,

Sorry forgot to say i am going over to work.

Thanks

Leanne


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Leanne*



Lea_ash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry forgot to say i am going over to work.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't mind me butting into your conversation, but I,ve just been to immigration and social security and I think some of their proceedures may have changed recently.
From what we were told at immigration, if you are going to apply for residency and are planning to work, you need to have found employment and have been issued a social security number(I beleive your employer in Cyprus will either do it for you,or help with the forms)or if self employed collect the forms from the social security office and fill them in yourself.
Once you have a social security number you can apply for residency. We have made an appointment at the immigration office for our immigration meeting and they are so busy that its not untill December!!!
If you are not planning to work, we were told that you needed to show a minimum of 20,000 euro's on a bank statement, from your Cyprus bank account dated the day before your meeting.
I was originally told that you wern't supposed to be working in Cyprus untill you got your residency sorted out, this is apparantly inaccurate and I spent an entire morning at the fairly grim immigration office, to find that I didn,t have the right documentation.
Don't know if this helps, but good luck with your move and if I can help please let me know


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lea_ash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry forgot to say i am going over to work.
> 
> ...


Leanne if you are coming over to a job you dont need to show any money in an account.
It is only if you are retiring that you need to prove you have the means to support yourself in the form of pensions or savings.

Regards Veronica


----------

